# Baron 52



## Doubl3Ac3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok guys heres a lil something I dug up and i thought would be interesting to discuss. Im sure we all know the story of the Baron 52 by now but for those who don't heres how the story goes


Now something struck me as wierd here. Even if they intercepted the message saying that they were holding four pilots why didn't the Americans do anything? The simple answer was becase the Baron 52 was flying AFTER the peace treaty was signed so it would be considered breaking it, they would have rather just crossed them off the list.

What are you thoughts about this story and if any of you have anymore information to add or i got something wrong here please feel free to let me know so i can change it.


----------



## jrb53 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the story, I am one of the "few" who had not heard it.

Not knowing your age, I don't know if I need to impress upon you how tremendously unpopular the Vietnam War was for most Americans. In addition, Watergate was undermining the credibility of a government that had promised to end the war. I remember this time period quite well and would have to agree with Col. Matejov:

"Baron 52 was shot down right before the North Vietnamese were about to release 591 POWs. The American government, he believed, did not want to endanger the release by asking Vietnam for four more."

No, I can not contribute any verifiable evidence or fact to this conclusion. And I can only sympathize with the many families who suffered due to this conflict.

Jack


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah well im not old enough to know much about watergate, not to mention the fact im Canadian it still really sucks those families have to go through that


----------

